# Anybody in SOUTH WALES?



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hiya,

We live in South Wales and wondered if there was anybody else nearby trying for kids - by getting pregnant, or via adoption / fostering route.

Candy


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

... and for those of you who already have their bundle of joy and live in driving distance to SE Wales:
There is a group called Proud to be mums - or p2bmums - that meets up regularly in the Cardiff area. Most kids are 0 - 4 years old, but everybody is welcome.
The group is also aimed at people trying for kids, but we are the only couple that stuck around


----------



## BobnBetty (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi Candy.
We are in SW Wales (Carmarthenshire) but not currently trying as we were lucky enough to have a successful cycle last year and have a baby boy 8 months old. I was treated at the LWC in Swansea and was lucky and fell pregnant on my third medicated IUI. Whereabouts in Wales are you?


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi BobnBetty,
Glad to hear you have your baby boy!
We live in Gwent. There are a hand full of people meeting up in Swansea regularly. And I believe some of the p2bmums group will go to Swansea Pride in June to hand out leaflets. If you fancy meeting up with anybody don't be shy to contact p2bmums or me.
We went to the LWC in Cardiff and weren't impressed. But we do know and have heard of a few people who were successful with the LWC in Swansea.


----------



## lily32 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi,

We live in the SW Area (Neath Port Talbot) we're currently looking to start a family through sperm donation  but am pretty new to the whole thing!


----------



## emmalouise77 (Jun 9, 2011)

We are in S Wales. Currently having IVF via LWC Cardiff with treatment in LWC Swansea. Had eggs collected yesterday and was told today five have progressed to embryos. Got to phone back tomorrow for implantation day. First time for us so all new and scary. Fingers crossed all goes ok tomorrow and embryos still doing well.


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Emmalouise, good to hear from your. I hope very much your embryos are doing fine. Have you had the embryo transfer?

We are currently having a fertility break, waiting for the next appointment to review where to go from here. 
We too had been with the LWC Cardiff to start with. At the beginning it seemed all rosy, but then we got a bit of a bumpy ride with them. But we do know quite a few people who had successful treatment there.

All the best of luck for you!


----------



## emmalouise77 (Jun 9, 2011)

Had a blasto transfer yesterday but unfortunately doesn't look like we had any to freeze as two did not mature the remaining two were going to be given an extra night and they are going to write and tell us whether they progressed and could be frozen. Timing wise has all been a bit of a nightmare as my Grandmother passed away unexpectedly on Sat so I'm hoping it will not have an adverse effect on outcome of ET, the way I feel now though I don't think we are going to be successful this time.

Just have to keep fingers crossed till HPT 24/6 or AF arrives.


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good luck and sorry about your granny x


----------



## Starz (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Candy, 

We're not in south wales, but used to be and gave birth to our first child there. We had treatment, self funding, at UHW and had a terrible time. Switched over to Bristol and have been reallly happy with the treatment.  Two successful pregnancies and now trying for a third.

Good luck


----------



## VenusInFurs (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm from South Wales (RCT) and 34wks pregnant with our twins!!  Conceived on our 3rd cycle of medicated IUI at IVF Wales in the Heath.

We don't know of any other same sex couples although all our straight friends have been very supportive


----------



## emmalouise77 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi,

OTD was yesterday and tested again this morning with first response, both definitely BFP, so I guess despite everything that's happened in my 2ww I'm pregnant!!!!

Can't get my head round it to be honest, had convinced myself would be BFN, I guess it just takes a few days to sink in. My DW is ecstatic but I kind of don't want to get too excited until I'm passed three months which at the moment seems a lifetime away!!!


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you both. It is a very nervous time, but do try and enjoy it once it settles in.


----------



## VenusInFurs (Apr 6, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS to you and DW Emmalouise!!!  Fantastic news!!!!  I'm 35wks today and it still hasn't sunk in - I don't think it ever does, or maybe it does once the baby (or babies in my case) is born!

     



By the way, I'm an Emma Louise too


----------



## emmalouise77 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi, 

Thanks for all congrats, still feels completely unreal to be honest. 

Have scan on 19 July which will make me 7 wks 6 days which seems ages away. Am I supposed to carry on doing HPTs up till then or do I just assume everything ok unless AF arrives? Sorry if stupid question but this is all completely new to me.

Venus - I am Emma Louise but my DW is also Louise hence username!!


----------



## VenusInFurs (Apr 6, 2010)

Your scan will be around the time of my c-section although they haven't set a date yet.....and you're right, it does seem like ages away but it'll soon be here!!

No, you don't have to keep doing HPTs but I liked watching the digital ones changing from 1-2wks to 2-3wks etc.  So, I did one every week and sometimes did a cheapy test now and then in between to see the line darken.  But, it depends on what you want to do.  It was quite scary once when a cheapy test looked a lot paler so I stopped using them then and stuck with the CB Digitals (Ebay is cheapest - get double packs).

My DP has Louise as her middle name!  What a common bunch we are


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations Emmalouise! Hope all goes well with your scan in July!

My mum conceived my sister at around the time my great-grandma passed away. Sadness and joy, life gives you all of it.


----------



## minimonster (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi everyone

Just started treatment at LWC Cardiff and it's great to hear from other couples living nearby. 
Hows it all going? 

Leanne x


----------



## VenusInFurs (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Leanne

Good luck for your tx.....we are now the proud parents of 3wk old twin boys!!  Hope you have an easy ride on this fertility roller coaster!

Emma


----------



## minimonster (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Emma. And congratulations on your twins! You must be so happy.
Hopefully our experience will have the same end result!


----------



## raraskirt (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello everyone!

We are also in South Wales - Newport. We had medicated IUI at LWC Cardiff and are happy to say that it worked first time and we are currently at 23 weeks  . Congratulations to everyone who has conceived and good luck to everyone trying!!


----------



## jessica60 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi,

We are new to this site, so hi everyone. We are a couple living in SE Wales, both aged 34 years. We have been trying to get pregnant via a known donor-home insemination. 4 attempts BFN's. We have done all the timing of ovulation etc and inseminated around this time, but still BFN's. We are now starting to worry if something is up fertility wise. Anyone got any tips on DIY home insem?? Is it worth going to see a GP or to go private?? Any ideas??
Thanks
K


----------



## emmalouise77 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi all,

Just a bit of an update we had our 12 week scan last Friday and all was ok. Finally got to tell everyone in work and now seems real, already had appointment through for 20 wk scan which seems amazingly efficient for Caerphilly!! We were lucky enough to be successful on 1st attempt at IVF (I egg shared) at LWC Cardiff/Swansea.

Bit concerned by my weight gain already though, before we started treatment in April I got doen to 8st 10 but weighed 10st already on Friday!!! Is this normal and is this being affected by the fact I'm still on cyclogest 

Congrats on twins Venus.

Emma Louise


----------

